# Laptop für 10-jährigen Sohn?



## JMRiehm (26. Oktober 2013)

*Laptop für 10-jährigen Sohn?*

Hi Leute,

Weihnachten naht und mein Sohn hat mir jetzt schon auf´s Auge gedrückt, das er einen Laptop haben möchte.
Handy, Tablet, PS3 hat er inzwischen schon - jetzt muss soll es also ein richtiger Laptop sein.

Als Hardware Laie habe ich wenig Ahnung, und weiß nicht 100%tig, worauf ich achten soll...

Ich gebe mal an, was ich weiß bzw. Vorgaben/Wünsche:

1) Preisspanne: 400-600 EUR
2) RAM 4 GB - denke das ist normal
3) Windows 7 (kenne ich gut) oder besser Windows 8 (kenne ich nicht, aber ist für den Sohn wohl besser, wenn man an die Zukunft denkt oder?)
4) Spiele: Er spielt viel Euro Truck Simulator 2, Minecraft und ähnliches - weniger so "Speicher- und grafikhungrige Spiele wie Risen etc.
5) klar, Internet etc. und WLAN muss laufen
6) MS Office würde ich ihm drauf packen, damit er schon mal weiß wie das abläuft oder reicht openoffice?
7) Günstig einkaufen kann man bei notebooksbilliger.de, aber amazon hat auch manchmal gute Preise bei Laptops

Gibt es irgendeine Richtung, die ich einschlagen soll beim Kauf?
Oder Hinweise, welche Laptop der richtige sein könnte?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! 

Viele Grüße
JMR


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst auch bei Saturn/MediaMarkt sehr gute Angebote finden. Grundsätzlich sollte, damit es mit den Spielen 100%ig klappt, am besten mindestens eine Nvidia 630m bis 650m oder 730m bis 750m nehmen. 

zB ASUS X550VB-XX047H Notebook (8GB RAM, 500GB HDD, 2GB GT740M) bei notebooksbilliger.de  oder Toshiba Satellite C50-A-1DN i3-3110M, 4GB RAM, 500 GB + Windows bei notebooksbilliger.de



Nur nebenbei: ich find eigenes Tablet und Laptop für einen erst 10jährigen viel zu früh, und ein eigenes Smartphone auch. Normales Handy okay, aber Smartphone mit 10? ^^  Tablet und Laptop "für alle" in der Familie fänd ich auch gut, aber ein eigenes? Naja, das musst Du selber wissen


----------



## JMRiehm (26. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die zwei Links, Herbboy! 
15,6" Display hatte ich auch im Sinn, war mir aber nicht sicher ob 17" nicht doch besser sei.
Aber 17 ist doch zu groß...

Und auch optisch sieht der erste Laptop super aus!
Und da mein Sohn keine Ahnung hat (so wie ich), zählt für ihn wahrscheinlich der erste "optische" Eindruck.
Was glänzt und gut aussieht muss einfach cool sein! 

Bei den Grafikchips kenne ich mich nur mit Desktop Grafikarten aus.
Und hier kenne ich auch nur den Namen von der Karte, welche ich drin habe... NVidia GTX 550TI.
Wie sich die Nummern bei Laptops verhalten... keine Ahnung!

Das Tablet hat er sich mal gewünscht, benutzt es aber eigentlich nicht.
Ein Samsung Galaxy Tab II.
Im Prinzip hat es sich meine Frau unter den Nagel gerissen.
Also könnte man schon fast "Familien-Tablet" dazu sagen.

Beim Handy/Smartfone ist es tatsächlich so, das die Schule (5.te Klasse) empfohlen hat, den Kindern ein Handy zu kaufen.
Ob die Empfehlung jetzt Handy oder konkret Smartfone war, weiß ich nicht mehr.

Ich werde jetzt beide Laptops genau studieren - aber im Hinterkopf hat mir schon der i5 zugesagt...
Preislich passt es ganz gut und die Werte sehen auch super aus!

Viele Grüße und Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
JMR


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2013)

Ein i3 würde sicher auch dicke reichen, nur schauen, dass es lieber keine "U"-CPU ist, die sparen Strom auf Kosten von Leistung.

Und bei den Grafikkarten isses schwer zu sagen, aber die gleichen "Nummern" sind bei Laptops DEUTLICH langsamer als bei PCs. Dafür hat man aber auch bei nem Laptop idR nur 1366x768 als Auflösung.

Eine 640m oder 740m reicht aber trotzdem aus, um an sich so gut wie jedes moderne Spiel "spielen" zu können. Halt dann nicht mit hohen Details, aber im Gegensatz zu einer 620m oder 720m geht es zumindest überhaupt.


----------



## JMRiehm (28. Oktober 2013)

Meine Frau sagte, sie hätte gerne einen Samsung für unseren Sohn.
Habe ihr gesagt, sie kann ruhig schauen, ob sie einen besseren Laptop für das Geld bekommt, als Herbboy hier gepostet hat.
Habe ihr gesagt, das was Herbboy sagt und macht hat Hand und Fuß - sie wird keinen besseren Laptop finden... 
Und so war es dann auch!
*Ein Chapeau für Herbboy!  *

Nun die Softwarefrage, obwohl sie hier nicht rein passt.
Bei neuen PCs und Laptops installieren ich immer *Avira Free Antivirus, Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+* und *Spybot Search & Destroy.*

Ist das noch zeitgemäß?
Oder sind heute andere Programme besser oder benötigt man sogar weniger Schutzsoftware, weil eine alles kann?

JMR


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

An sich reicht Avira aus. Ad-Aware und Spybot kann man zum ab-und-an-Scannen nutzen, wenn man nicht ganz sicher ist, ob doch was unerwünschtes drauf ist, aber Avira verhindert an sich das Installieren von wirklicher "AdWare". 


Und Samsung bietet an preiswerteren Notebooks reine Büro-Modelle an, also nix mit brauchbarer Grafikkarte - maximal das hier wäre noch ganz gut Samsung 355V5C, A4-4300M, 4GB RAM, 750GB (NP355V5C-S0FDE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber die Grafikkarte ist dann schon merkbar schwächer als bei den anderen genannten Modellen, und auch die CPU ist schwächer - dafür isses VIELLEICHT qualitativ hochwertiger.


----------



## JMRiehm (28. Oktober 2013)

Alles roger! 
Danke für die Antwort!

Die gefundenen Samsung-Laptops meiner Frau liegen alle bei 800-1.000 EUR.
Und das ist mir dann doch echt zu viel Kohle! Auch wenn es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist!

Ich werden den Asus kaufen, wahrscheinlich über alternate.
Bei notebooksbilliger steht noch "Vorbestellung", bei alternate ist er "auf Lager".
Dann kommt er diese oder nächste Woche schon (bevor der Preis steigt, der ist nämlich mit 600 EUR sau gut ! )
Dann Avira draufhauen, open office, Mozilla mit AdBlock plus und bis zum 24.12. wieder schön verstecken...

JMR

PS: Habe heute zum ersten mal das "Gefällt mir" unten rechts gesehen. Ist wohl neu...
Wird jetzt nachträglich sofort angeklickt...!


----------



## Rettar33 (30. Oktober 2013)

Abgesehen von den technischen Spezifikationen würde ich das Alter deines Sohnes mit einplanen. Zum einen sind die Ansprüche an die Spiele meist nicht sehr hoch (da tuts auch ein Age of Empires 2 , zum anderen könnte er schnell wieder das Interesse verlieren (und dann schmerzt der schleichende Wertverlust) - zugegeben ist letzteres als Junge in dem Alter unwahrscheinlich, besonders wenn man seine technische Ausrüstung berücksichtigt


----------



## JMRiehm (30. Oktober 2013)

Ein Nerd wie bei Big Bang Theorie ist er noch nicht... 

Und stimmt mit den Spielen - Euro Truck Simulator 2 und Minecraft sind momentan der Renner.
Die werden perfekt auf dem von Herbboy empfohlenen Rechner laufen.
Zudem schaut er auf Youtube noch seine geliebten Nerf-Videos an: nerf schlacht - YouTube
Mehr geht am Anfang wahrscheinlich nicht...

Ansonsten bin ich selbst gespannt, wie sich sein "Nutzerverhalten" entwickeln wird.
Ich rechne nicht damit, das er stundenlang davor hockt!
Die Schule fordert ihren Tribut (in der 5ten Klasse geht es inzwischen schon ganz schön zur Sache).
Fußball mit 2 x Training pro Woche + Spiele fast jedes Wochenende...
Viel Zeit zum rumhängen vor dem Laptop bleibt da nicht.

VG
JMR


----------



## JMRiehm (7. November 2013)

Ich habe heute den Laptop für meinen Sohn bestellt.

Es ist dieser: http://www.amazon.de/F550VB-XX011H-...1383859078&sr=8-1&keywords=ASUS+X550VB-XX047H

Der Unterschied zu Herbboys Vorschlag ist, das die FP jetzt 1.000 GB statt 500 GB hat, dafür ist der RAM von 8 auf 4 GB zurückgestuft worden.
Der von Herbboy empfohlene Laptop (mit 8GB) ist momentan nämlich nirgendwo erhältlich!

Der Preis bei amazon ist sogar von 599 auf 579 EUR gesunken - also nochmals 20 EUR gespart!
Als ich das heute Abend gesehen habe, habe ich nicht mehr lange überlegt und sofort die order gestartet!

Da ich noch einen Gutschein über 30 EUR hatte (ein Geschenk von Goodyear, da ich 4 neue Reifen fürs Auto gekauft habe), kostet mich der Laptop nur noch 549 EUR. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ist ein großes Weihnachtsgeschenk schon erledigt...

Viele Grüße
JMR


----------

